# Sinking foods



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

I feed my p's beefheart and raw chicken and also pellets. I want to expand their diet, but I want things that will sink to the bottom automatically. How about krill, shrimp, bloodworms, etc..... All thoughts are welcome...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Cowman1999 said:


> but I want things that will sink to the bottom automatically.


why? ??? 
do you like messy gravel? ???
I would suggest you feed them any quality meats, especially beef heart.
also goldfish, worms, and quite honestly anything a vegetarian cant eat, as long as it is not processed or covered in chemicals/pesticides.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

as far as bottom foods go get some shrimp pellets my P loves them and they enriched with many needed vitamins too  very good for the guy


----------

